# Transparentverlauf an einer Form angepasst



## NoMercy (31. Mai 2010)

*Transparentverlauf an einer Form angepasst... Bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Community,
habe jetzt seit 3std gesucht wie ein verrueckter und rumprobiert...

ich habe ein bild zurechtgeschnitten das jetzt oben und unten ins transparente auslaufen soll.
das bild hat unten und oben die form eines bogens bekommen und der verlauf soll sich diesem bogen anpassen.

ich weiss nicht ob ich die ganze zeit was ueber sehe aber ich denke das sollte mit cs4 kein problem sein...

danke schon al im vorraus für eure antworten.

gruß Daniel


----------



## RoteKatze (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Daniel,

ich würde zB da es Bogenförmig ist eine Kreisauswahl machen, oder manuelle Auswahl oder was auch immer um ca zu markieren, was bleiben soll und dann gehst du mit ausgewählter Ebene auf Auswahl -> Kanten verbessern -> hier alles auf 0 setzen außer bei "Weiche Kante" und "Verkleinern/Erweitern" die Werte anpassen.
Dann bestätigen. Dann kannst du entweder deine Auswahl kopieren/ausschneiden oder du gehst auf Auswahl -> Auswahl umkehren und löscht dann den Rest. 

Naja das ist jetzt alles sehr allgemein und ich weiß nicht ob die das weiterhilft aber falls nicht hilft wohl ein Screenshot deines Problems.

Lg RK


----------



## NoMercy (1. Juni 2010)

Danke für die schnelle antwort habe diese zwar erst heute gelesen aber danke.

Deine Methode habe ich gestern schon ausprobiert aber nicht hinbekommen der knack punkt lag bei auswahl umkehren und den rest ums bild herum halt entfernen,
habe zumindestens was dazu gelernt...
problem ist nur, das ich dabei, um einen sauberen ubergang zuhaben das man keine kante mehr sieht ,sehr viel vom bild verliere.
ideal wer wenn ich das so machen koennte...
ebenenmaske drauf und einen verlauf raufsetzen schwarz nach weis ebenenmaske anwenden fertig allerdings wuesste ich nicht wie ich den verlauf an den bogen anpassen soll...

screenshot kann ich nicht hochladen aus lizens gründen von verwendeten material...
haette dir ja gerne die psd hochgeladen ums dir zu zeigen oder als png... die psd ist schon ueber 1gb gross das dokument hat ne aufloesung von 7016x9933 wird wenns fertig is als dinA1 gedruckt... naja aber lizenz halt... stelle dir vor in dem dokument ist in der mitte ein bild das von der linken bis zur rechten kannte geht. in der hoeche nimmt es die haelte des dokumentes ein und hat halt keine grade konnte oben und unten sondern einen bogen so ähnlich wie bei einem auge...
"unter dem bild der komplette hintergrund ist auch ein bild deswegen transparenz und kein schein nach innen oder so ein zeugs... (dieser satz ist fuer die die mir schein nach innen erklaeren wollen ) "

ps. ich weis ich habs nicht so mit vormolierenung und satzzeichen hoffe aber du verstehst es oder wer anders und kann mir helfen... Danke

gruß daniel


----------



## RoteKatze (3. Juni 2010)

Naja, dass mit dem Bild ist ja kein untergang. Wenn du die auswahl genauer brauchst würd ichs (ich mag einfach keine masken ich weiß auch nicht..." so versuchen:
Habs kurz zusammengefasst als Screen weil ich nich so gut beschreiben kann 

1. ~ 
2. Mit dem Zeichenstiftwerkzeug das "einpfaden", was weg soll. Kann man ja mit dem Direktauswahl-Werkzeug nachjustieren.
          Dann unter Pfade mit doppelklick den Pfad halt umwandeln
          Dann auf Auswahl erstellen, musst in der Regel nix verändern
3. Mein geliebtes Auswahl -> Kannten verbessern, wenn du nix bei Verkleinern einstellst, dann nimmt er nur Sachen innerhalb der  
          Auswahl weg und nichts vom Bild, das bleiben soll. (wenn mans mit den weichen kanten nicht übertreibt.
4. bestätigen
5. Bearbeiten löschen.

Ich hab jetzt nur oben das vorher mit der Vektormaske ausgewählt aber oben und unten kann man natürlich gleichzeitig machen. ~

Naja ich überlass dich dann jetzt den andern, bis auf dem Tipp mit der Vektormaske wars ja nix neues 
Viel Glück mit deinem Projekt.


----------



## NoMercy (3. Juni 2010)

is ja das gleiche wie oben nur mit ner maske und anders herum

und das gute is es hat geklappt jetzt habe ich genau das was ich wollte perfekt sauberer verlauf ins transparente an dem bogen angepast ohne gross bild verlust und ohne das man sieht wo vorher das bild zu ende war..

viiiielen danke dieser forum beitrag bleibt in meinem lesezeichen falls ich es vergessen sollte und ichglaube er wird noch viielen weiter helfen 

Danke schön


----------



## RoteKatze (3. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir doch gedacht, dass es so irgendwie gehen muss, sonst wäre ich auch nicht so hartnäckig gewesen. Freut mich wenns geholfen hat


----------

